# Extreme Gamer PC



## SuNzZeR (17. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> So bevor da ganze noch aus dem Ruder läuft: Ich möchte den PC zum zocken und programmieren verwenden, sowie auch nebenbei etwas Serverhosting vom PC aus. Wenn man diese 3 Sachen zusammen zählt braucht man dazu schon einen guten Rechner. Ich hab hier extra einen Thread erstellt, damit ihr mir vorschlagt was am besten für mich ist, und nicht darüber herumdiskutiert, ob ich überhaupt so viel Geld hab, ob das überhaupt Kinderwünsche sind oder anderes. Ihr schlagt mir nen i7 2600k vor... was soll ich mit einem CPU, den ich schon hab und mir was besseres anschaffen will? Konntet ihr ja nicht wissen. Bevor sowas noch kommt:
> 
> Mein jetziges System:
> 
> ...



Hier nochmal bevor weiter gespamt wird

Derzeitiger Stand:

CPU: Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.46GHz, boxed ~ 850
BOARD: Asrock X58 Extreme6 ~ 200
RAM: *einen sehr schnellen und guten*
HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB in RAID 1 ~ 180
SSD: 2x OCZ Vertex 3 240GB in RAID 1 ~ 960
NT: SilverStone Strider SST-ST1500, 1500W ATX 2.3 ~ 300
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced ~ 130
GPU: 2x XFX Radeon HD 6990 ~ 1100
Kühlung: *Wasserkühlung, eine sehr gute und effiziente*


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn das ernst gemeint ist , wie wäre es mit 3 Monitoren, einem i7-2600K und 2x GTX580?


----------



## Colonia (17. Juli 2011)

Nur mal eine Frage: Wofür braucht man einen 7500€ PC? Ich denke für 1000€ bekommt man schon einen sehr guten PC.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn das ernst gemeint ist , wie wäre es mit 3 Monitoren, einem i7-2600K und 2x GTX580?


 
EVGA SR-2 mit zwei Gulftowns?


----------



## Resax (17. Juli 2011)

kauf dir jedes jahr einen für 1000, obwohl das schon übertrieben ist und du hast 7 jahre immer einen guten pc


----------



## Colonia (17. Juli 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> kauf dir jedes jahr einen für 1000, obwohl das schon übertrieben ist und du hast 7 jahre immer einen guten pc


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Dann kann man die restlichen € sparen und hat jedes Jahr das aktuellste.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

Ist das wirklich dein Ernst?????

4xHD6990 wird treiberseitig gar nicht unterstützt sondern maximal 2 Stück, aber selbst das macht kaum Sinn wegen extremen Mikrorucklern und ebenfalls mangelhafter Treiber-/Game-Unterstützung usw. 

Raid bei SSDs ist ebenfalls eher sinnlos. Ich hatte selber mal ein Raid aus normalen HDDs und hatte nur Ärger damit. Eine SSD als Sysplatte und 2 x 1TB HDD als Datengrab/Backup reicht.


----------



## Lynx laser (17. Juli 2011)

is das dein ernst 7.5 tausend euro füür einen pc ??? für ca. 1500 bekommst du schon einen richtig guten pc


----------



## SuNzZeR (17. Juli 2011)

Was soll ich mi 2 Gtx 580 die von der Leistung nicht an die hd 6990 kommen? Und was soll ich mit einem 4 Kern CPU?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Was soll ich mi 2 Gtx 580 die von der Leistung nicht an die hd 6990 kommen? Und was soll ich mit einem 4 Kern CPU?



2 GTX580 sind schneller als eine HD6990. 
Und zum gamen ist der i7 2600K momentan die schnellste CPU die es gibt.


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Juli 2011)

@TE: du denkst auch nur teurer = besser, oder? 

wofür 900 euro für einen cpu ausgeben wenn ein 250 euro cpu die gleiche leistung, wenn nicht sogar ein wenig besser ist?

zumal die mainboards bei 1155er sockel billiger sind als die 1366er


naja wenn du das nötig hast 7500 euro für einen pc auszugeben dann mach. 
da investier ich lieber in einen führerschein und einen kleinen gebrauchten polo/golf


----------



## SuNzZeR (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 2 GTX580 sind schneller als eine HD6990.
> Und zum gamen ist der i7 2600K momentan die schnellste CPU die es gibt.


 
Quatsch!


*Power Consumption (Max TDP)*
GeForce GTX 580 3GB		244 Watts
Radeon HD 6990		375 Watts
Difference: 131 Watts (54%)

*Memory Bandwidth*
Radeon HD 6990		320000 MB/sec
GeForce GTX 580 3GB		192384 MB/sec
Difference: 127616 (66%)

*Texel Rate*
Radeon HD 6990		159360 Mtexels/sec
GeForce GTX 580 3GB		49408 Mtexels/sec
Difference: 109952 (223%)

*Pixel Rate*
Radeon HD 6990		53120 Mpixels/sec
GeForce GTX 580 3GB		37056 Mpixels/sec
Difference: 16064 (43%)


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juli 2011)

Jo, schon klar dass ne HD6990 schneller ist als 2 GTX580.

Am besten du gehst nochmal ganz zum Anfang, machst dir deine Gedanken, was du mit dem Rechner machen willst, und kommst dann wieder. Oder wir lassen deinen Thread in die Rumpelkammer verschieben.

Dass du so keine (vernünftige) Kaufberatung bekommst, sollte dir klar sein.
Belesen hast du dich ja scheinbar. Dann solltest du auch schon wissen, was geht und was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> *Power Consumption (Max TDP)*
> GeForce GTX 580 3GB		244 Watts
> Radeon HD 6990		375 Watts
> Difference: 131 Watts (54%)
> ...



Diese Angaben sind absolut unerheblich.

Die 6990 basiert auf der HD6970, diese ist rund 20% langsamer als ein GTX 580 die wiederum die schnellste Single GPU der Welt ist. Und wenn du zweimal die schnellste Single-GPU zusammensteckst, was denkst du was unter dem Strich rauskommt????


----------



## jensi251 (17. Juli 2011)

Wieso geht ihr überhaupt auf so Kinderwünsche ein?
Das ist niemals ernst gemeint.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr überhaupt auf so Kinderwünsche ein?
> Das ist niemals ernst gemeint.



Da könntest du recht haben


----------



## SuNzZeR (17. Juli 2011)

So bevor da ganze noch aus dem Ruder läuft: Ich möchte den PC zum zocken und programmieren verwenden, sowie auch nebenbei etwas Serverhosting vom PC aus. Wenn man diese 3 Sachen zusammen zählt braucht man dazu schon einen guten Rechner. Ich hab hier extra einen Thread erstellt, damit ihr mir vorschlagt was am besten für mich ist, und nicht darüber herumdiskutiert, ob ich überhaupt so viel Geld hab, ob das überhaupt Kinderwünsche sind oder anderes. Ihr schlagt mir nen i7 2600k vor... was soll ich mit einem CPU, den ich schon hab und mir was besseres anschaffen will? Konntet ihr ja nicht wissen. Bevor sowas noch kommt:

Mein jetziges System:

*Prozessor*
Intel Core i7 2600K
*Speicher*
4GB DDR3-1333
*Grafikkarte*
nVidia GeForce GTX 460
*Mainboard*
ASUS P8H67
*Festplatte*
1000 GB SATA 2 

@EnergyCross: Ich hab schon ein Füherschein sowie ein gutes Auto.

Hoffe ihr könnt mich richtig beraten, nach meinen Vorstellungen:

CPU: Intel Core i7-990X
GPU: 2x XFX Radeon HD 6990
SSD: 2x Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 240GB RAID 1
HDD: 2x 2TB RAID 1

Wie im ersten Post gesagt, soll der PC wassergekühlt werden und das nicht durch z. B. eine Corsair H80 sondern eine richtige gute Wasserkühlung. Als Kühlflüssigkeit würde ich das "Nano-Fluid" bevorzugen. Hab mich nun für 2x XFX Radeon HD 6990 entschieden, da diese ausreichen.

Und um es nochmals zu erwähnen: Mein Budget liegt bei 7500€, darf auch niedriger liegen, aber auf keinen Fall höher!

Grüße
SuNzZeR


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juli 2011)

ICh denke nicht, dass du für das, was du machst, wirklich nen stärkeren Prozessor brauchst.
Was programmierst du denn, dass du einen 990x brauchst? Auch das Serverhosting wird keinen wirklichen Vorteil aus einem 990x ziehen.
Allerdings könnte man an deiner jetzigen Konfig noch das ein oder andere ändern.
Vor allem denke ich da an Mainboard und Graka.
Da könnte man, wenn es unbedingt braucht zu einem Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z greifen, oder günstiger zu einem Asus P8Z68V

Brauchst du wirklich ein RAID1, oder wäre es möglich, die Daten auf eine externe HDD zu speichern?

Wie sieht es aktuell mit NT aus?


Und nun noch ein Test zum Thema GTX580SLI vs HD6990

Zur Wasserkühlung können wir kommen, wenn das System steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die 6990 basiert auf der HD6970, diese ist rund 20% langsamer als ein GTX 580 die wiederum die schnellste Single GPU der Welt ist. Und wenn du zweimal die schnellste Single-GPU zusammensteckst, was denkst du was unter dem Strich rauskommt????


 
Ohne ein vernünftiges Profil gar nichts.


----------



## manizzle (17. Juli 2011)

für 7500€ komm ich zusammen mit meiner freundin für 2 wochen auf die malediven mit jedem schnick schnack und alles drum und dran ... andere kaufen sich halt n pc dafür


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juli 2011)

So siehts aus. Außerdem will er ja nicht alles ausgeben, sondern nach dem Prinzip: So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich.
Die Anforderungen an den Rechner stellt er. Die 1. waren einfach unrealistisch da technisch nicht machbar.

@TE
müssen es immer noch 5 Monitore sein? Prinzipiell würde ich dir 3 empfehlen und dazu 1 HD6990.


----------



## SuNzZeR (17. Juli 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Außerdem will er ja nicht alles ausgeben, sondern nach dem Prinzip: So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich.
> Die Anforderungen an den Rechner stellt er. Die 1. waren einfach unrealistisch da technisch nicht machbar.
> 
> @TE
> müssen es immer noch 5 Monitore sein? Prinzipiell würde ich dir 3 empfehlen und dazu 1 HD6990.



^- THIS 

Glaub mir, für Serverhosting brauch ich nen gescheiten CPU und da würde ich mich für den 990x entscheiden, obwohl es ein Unterschied macht von nur ca 10%. Beim Thema MB stimme ich dir zu. Nur wäre mir lieber Tripple Channel. Weil bräuchte volle 24GB Arbeitsspeicher.
RAID 1 ist mir sehr wichtig... also des sollte schon drin sein.
Mein aktuelles NT ist eins von beQuiet 700W.
Trotz dem Test bin ich für die 2x XFX HD 6990. 
Und dann nehmen wir hald 3x 27 Zoll Monitore. Reichen denke mal auch aus.


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juli 2011)

Als MB dieses: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat 2x RAID 0/1 Steckplätze für 2 HDDs.
Das NT wird zu klein sein. Würde da eher was in Richtung 850/950W nehmen. BeQuiet Dark Power P9, Enermax Modu87+, Seasonic x-Serie.
Welche Auflösung haben denn die Monitore.


----------



## PCTom (17. Juli 2011)

Dieses Board hat noch mehr Sata 6GB Anschlüsse zu bieten wie das Gigabyte 

2 davon sind wie beim Gigabyte raidfähig und somit hast du noch Reserven für noch mehr Sata 6GB SSDs


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, das MB steht nun Fest bei dem "Asrock X58 Extreme6". Nun bräuchte ich einen sehr schnellen Arbeitsspeicher. Und Monitore sollt ihr mir auch welche aussuchen.


----------



## biohaufen (18. Juli 2011)

Ok wenn du diese Leistung extrem brauchst hol dir da :

MB: Evga SR 02 oder 01
Graka 3x GTX 580 

Netzteil: 1000 W Dark Power

CPU: 2x Core i7 990X


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2011)

@ Biohaufen: Das kannst du gerne machen, aber das wird nicht klappen!
Man braucht einen der hier:
CPUs/Intel Xeon Six-Core, Dual-Prozessor-Systeme | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## biohaufen (18. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> @ Biohaufen: Das kannst du gerne machen, aber das wird nicht klappen!
> Man braucht einen der hier:
> CPUs/Intel Xeon Six-Core, Dual-Prozessor-Systeme | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland



Stimmt ja!! Nen Xeon, hab ich vergessen, ja dann soll er halt den teueren Xeon nehmen


----------



## Loro Husk (18. Juli 2011)

Monitor:

Samsung Syncmaster P277OH

330€, Full-HD, Spieletauglich, PCGH-Note 1,95.


----------



## JawMekEf (18. Juli 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:
			
		

> Ok wenn du diese Leistung extrem brauchst hol dir da :
> 
> MB: Evga SR 02 oder 01
> Graka 3x GTX 580
> ...



Nö, hammer Leistung wäre:

4x GTX 580 3GB
2x Xeon 6 Kerner
EVGA SR-2 32/24GB RAM
Silverstone 1500W
4 SSD's 
usw. ^^


----------



## lunar19 (18. Juli 2011)

Zum Nano-Fluid: In der aktuellen PCGH steht, dass das Zeug eher schlechter ist als Wasser, nur so als Anmerkung! Und teurer, aber das spielt hier ja wohl keine Rolle


----------



## mf_Jade (18. Juli 2011)

Ich würde eher auf Bulldozer oder Sockel 2011 warten anstatt neues Geld für alte Hardware zu verballern. 

7500€ für 2 Wochen Malediven? Das ist schon arg teuer selbst für first class


----------



## Poempel (18. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage an den TE: Was machst du dass du 24Gb Ram brauchst?


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

Mach dir mehrere gute Rechner, einen für den Server und einen zum programmieren und zocken


----------



## manizzle (18. Juli 2011)

5 bildschirme?

wie wärs denn einfach mit nem OLED bildschirm? 

kostet ca. 8000$ ... aber was solls


----------



## i.neT' (18. Juli 2011)

Sinnlos!!!


----------



## Focus2K (18. Juli 2011)

Ob Sinnlos oder nicht ist doch mal völlig OT.. Mein gott... Soll er mit seinem Geld machen was er will...
Auch wenn ich mir das alles nicht so recht vorstellen kann, da hier anfangs unrealistische Posts kamen (4x6990) und er damit programiert und sonst was... 

Um dir wirklich Sinnvoll zu werden, wäre es sinnvoll was du programmierst? Hyperthreading einen vorteil bringt? Welche Programme? und un und...

Evtl. wäre das SR2 mit 2Xeons wirklich relevant.. Aber mit so wenigen Infos ist das schwer zu sagen....


----------



## habinho (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn es Server-Hosting sein soll, dann würde ich eher zu einem Dual-Sockel Xeon-System greifen, da diese eher dafür ausgelegt sind.
RAM wäre mit ECC vllt. nicht verkehrt?

Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2 mit ECP, i5520 (dual Sockel-1366, triple PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (270-WS-W555-ER) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
CPU: 2x Intel Xeon DP X5650, 6x 2.67GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80614X5650) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
GPU: 3-4x EVGA GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (015-P3-1580-ER) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 24GB PC3-10667R reg ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3D4R9SK3/24GI) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
NT: Enermax MaxRevo 1500W ATX 2.3 (EMR1500EGT) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
rest siehe andere...


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

@ TE

Und ich hätte gerne ein Tagebuch mit Bildern, wenn du das Zeug bekommst und zusammenbaust! 

PS: Ein Gamer PC hat maximal zwei Grakas (Single-Chip) bzw. eine mit zwei Chips, aber niemals 4 -> MIKRORUKLER²! 

Du könntest mit dem Teil super Benchmarks machen!


----------



## tobibo (18. Juli 2011)

Ou ja da bin ich auch gespannt...zwei xeons und ein paar 580er..dazu noch 24gb 2100er ram...das wird benches geben xD
Efit: spam ich weiß


----------



## manizzle (18. Juli 2011)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf Bulldozer oder Sockel 2011 warten anstatt neues Geld für alte Hardware zu verballern.
> 
> 7500€ für 2 Wochen Malediven? Das ist schon arg teuer selbst für first class


 
papperlapapp! ich wills wenn schon dann richtig krachen lassen  5 sterne deluxe suite, privat sterne koch, jeden tag massage und die minibar plündern ...  oh mein gott wär das ein traum! 

sorry für OT


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juli 2011)

Wollt ihr nicht mit eurem OT einfach mal aufhören. Das macht die ganze Sache unübersichtlich und bringt hier keinen weiter. In der Rumpelkammer gibt es nen Thread mit sinnloser Hardware. Da könnt ihr gerne hingehen.
Er hat es doch mitbekommen, also macht es vernünftig oder lasst es.
Dachte nach den ersten 2 Seiten wäre der Mist gegessen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

Bitte Schluss mit OT 

Wie wäre es mit etwas in der Richtung? Mit 3x GTX580 hättest Du genug Dampf und weniger Mikroruckler als mit 4 GPU's:

CPU: Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.46GHz, boxed ~850
 Board: EVGA X58 SLI3, X58 ~180
 RAM: 2x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) ~140
HDD: 4x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~180
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~700
 NT:  SilverStone Strider SST-ST1500, 1500W ATX 2.3 ~300
Gehäuse:  Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced ~130
 Kühler: -->Wakü
Graka: 3x EVGA GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5 ~1200 oder 3x  EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2, 1.5GB GDDR5 ~1800 (evtl für Wakü, aber da kenne ich micht nicht aus )
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Übertreibt es nicht gleich! Ich will keine 2 x Xeons


----------



## Focus2K (18. Juli 2011)

Dann sag uns doch was du genau willst ?!


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Übertreibt es nicht gleich! Ich will keine 2 x Xeons


 
Dann brauchst du auch keinen 990X anstelle des 2600K -.- 
Entweder will man Leistung - oder man lässt es -> ganz ehrlich, wenn du mit dem Budget unbedingt einen Rechner bauen willst, dann MUSST du zwangsläufig auf eine Dual-Sockel Lösung umsteigen, alles andere ist sinnlos und stupide Geld-zum-Fenster-Rauswerferei.

Ich krieg hier echt das k*** wenn ich sehe, wie sich ein Max Mustermann unbedingt profilieren will mit seinem 7,5K € PC, ohne auch nur halbwegs fundiert darzulegen, wozu er denn so einen PC braucht.

Es mag Leute geben, die von so einem System profitieren können und denen sei es zum Arbeiten! auch echt gegönnt (es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als ein lahmer Arbeitsrechner) -> aber pauschalisierte "Ich brauch das, weil ich programmiere und 'nen bisschen Serverhosting betreibe nebenbei" So ein Stuss! Wenn du den ganzen Tag lang mit Millionen Datenbankeinträgen hantierst, riesige CAD-Projekte oder ein eigenes Spiel á là Battlefield 3 programmierst dann, aber auch nur dann ist so ein System vielleicht sinnvoll!

Für all den anderen Kram bist du mit dem 2600K bestens bedient - besseres Board und evtl. RAM dazu, von mir aus auch 2 GTX 580 dazu, wenn's sein muss wassergekühlt, übertaktet mit 2 256GB SSD dazu und fertig.

Spar (oder spende) das übrige Geld und du wirst irgendwann (spätestens, wenn die Arbeitslosigkeit droht) dankbar für diesen Ratschlag sein.


----------



## Focus2K (18. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auch keinen 990X anstelle des 2600K -.-
> Entweder will man Leistung - oder man lässt es -> ganz ehrlich, wenn du mit dem Budget unbedingt einen Rechner bauen willst, dann MUSST du zwangsläufig auf eine Dual-Sockel Lösung umsteigen, alles andere ist sinnlos und stupide Geld-zum-Fenster-Rauswerferei.
> 
> Ich krieg hier echt das k*** wenn ich sehe, wie sich ein Max Mustermann unbedingt profilieren will mit seinem 7,5K € PC, ohne auch nur halbwegs fundiert darzulegen, wozu er denn so einen PC braucht.
> ...



/sign
Absolut deiner Meinung.


----------



## mf_Jade (18. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auch keinen 990X anstelle des 2600K -.-
> Entweder will man Leistung - oder man lässt es -> ganz ehrlich, wenn du mit dem Budget unbedingt einen Rechner bauen willst, dann MUSST du zwangsläufig auf eine Dual-Sockel Lösung umsteigen, alles andere ist sinnlos und stupide Geld-zum-Fenster-Rauswerferei.
> 
> Ich krieg hier echt das k*** wenn ich sehe, wie sich ein Max Mustermann unbedingt profilieren will mit seinem 7,5K € PC, ohne auch nur halbwegs fundiert darzulegen, wozu er denn so einen PC braucht.
> ...


 
/sign


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Juli 2011)

Hi, also es bleibt einem a nicht viel anderes übrig, als dein Projekt Ernst zu nehmen, deswegen habe ich ier mal 2 Links von parralel threads, die ähnliche Leistungsansprüche haben, da kannste dich mal nen bisschen einlesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...gshilfe-i7-990x-vs-i7-2600k-vs-dual-xeon.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...axisprobleme/164137-allrounder-pc-2700-a.html


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auch keinen 990X anstelle des 2600K -.-
> Entweder will man Leistung - oder man lässt es -> ganz ehrlich, wenn du mit dem Budget unbedingt einen Rechner bauen willst, dann MUSST du zwangsläufig auf eine Dual-Sockel Lösung umsteigen, alles andere ist sinnlos und stupide Geld-zum-Fenster-Rauswerferei.
> 
> Ich krieg hier echt das k*** wenn ich sehe, wie sich ein Max Mustermann unbedingt profilieren will mit seinem 7,5K € PC, ohne auch nur halbwegs fundiert darzulegen, wozu er denn so einen PC braucht.
> ...


 
1. Ich hab genau geschrieben, wozu ich den PC brauche und um dies nochmal zu erwähnen: Ich brauche den PC zum Serverhosting, Programmieren und zum zocken. Was ich genau Hoste und programmiere geht hier keinen an.

2. Ich bin hier um beraten werden, was das beste für mich ist und nicht mir zu 90% der Post durch zu lesen, wo nicht gescheit beraten wird oder einer nur "herumgejammert" wird. Ich hab euch geschrieben, welche Vorstellungen ich hab und euch gefragt, was da noch zu verbessern ist. Die einzigsten, die mich hier zu 75% richtig beraten haben waren "der_knoben" und "Softy". Was Budget heißt wisst ihr sicherlich auch nicht oder? Hab gesagt, das ich ein Budget bis zu 7500€ habe. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich einen PC für 7500€ will sondern, dass ich mir ein PC bis zu 7500€ leisten kann. Es kann sein, dass ich hald nur auf 4000€ komme oder sogar weniger. 

3. Und zuletzt: Es ist doch mein Ding, was ich mit meinem Geld mache. Ob ich es spare oder sonstiges damit anstelle.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann poste doch mal deine bisherige Zusammenstellung. Ich hoffe, das ganze  hört jetzt mal auf


----------



## mf_Jade (18. Juli 2011)

Eine gute Beratung zielt aber auch auf den Sinn und Unsinn eines Vorhabens. 7500 Euro sind eh zuviel für nen PC, da du ja schon offensichtlich Ahnung hast solltest du das wissen. Ich frage mich sowieso wofür du Beratung brauchst da du dich ja offensichtlich auskennst und schon genau weißt was du willst. Es kommt mir so vor als willst du nen 990X und wir alle sollen dir jetzt sagen das dein toller Einfall super ist und du es so machen sollst da du ja jeden anderen Vorschlag abschmetterst und als nichtig abtust.


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Derzeitiger Stand:

CPU: Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.46GHz, boxed ~ 850
BOARD: Asrock X58 Extreme6 ~ 200
RAM: *einen sehr schnellen und guten*
HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB in RAID 1 ~ 180
SSD: 2x OCZ Vertex 3 240GB in RAID 1 ~ 960
NT: SilverStone Strider SST-ST1500, 1500W ATX 2.3 ~ 300
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced ~ 130
GPU: 2x XFX Radeon HD 6990 ~ 1100
Kühlung: *Wasserkühlung, eine sehr gute und effiziente*


----------



## Seeefe (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab genau geschrieben, wozu ich den PC brauche und um dies nochmal zu erwähnen: Ich brauche den PC zum Serverhosting, Programmieren und zum zocken. Was ich genau Hoste und programmiere geht hier keinen an.
> 
> 2. Ich bin hier um beraten werden, was das beste für mich ist und nicht mir zu 90% der Post durch zu lesen, wo nicht gescheit beraten wird oder einer nur "herumgejammert" wird. Ich hab euch geschrieben, welche Vorstellungen ich hab und euch gefragt, was da noch zu verbessern ist. Die einzigsten, die mich hier zu 75% richtig beraten haben waren "der_knoben" und "Softy". Was Budget heißt wisst ihr sicherlich auch nicht oder? Hab gesagt, das ich ein Budget bis zu 7500€ habe. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich einen PC für 7500€ will sondern, dass ich mir ein PC bis zu 7500€ leisten kann. Es kann sein, dass ich hald nur auf 4000€ komme oder sogar weniger.
> 
> 3. Und zuletzt: Es ist doch mein Ding, was ich mit meinem Geld mache. Ob ich es spare oder sonstiges damit anstelle.


 
Weißt aber selbst das man einen nur gut Beraten kann wenn man auch weiß was derjenige programmiert oder für Programme nutzt^^


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab genau geschrieben, wozu ich den PC brauche und um dies nochmal zu erwähnen: Ich brauche den PC zum Serverhosting, Programmieren und zum zocken. Was ich genau Hoste und programmiere geht hier keinen an.
> 
> 2. Ich bin hier um beraten werden, was das beste für mich ist und nicht mir zu 90% der Post durch zu lesen, wo nicht gescheit beraten wird oder einer nur "herumgejammert" wird. Ich hab euch geschrieben, welche Vorstellungen ich hab und euch gefragt, was da noch zu verbessern ist. Die einzigsten, die mich hier zu 75% richtig beraten haben waren "der_knoben" und "Softy". Was Budget heißt wisst ihr sicherlich auch nicht oder? Hab gesagt, das ich ein Budget bis zu 7500€ habe. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich einen PC für 7500€ will sondern, dass ich mir ein PC bis zu 7500€ leisten kann. Es kann sein, dass ich hald nur auf 4000€ komme oder sogar weniger.
> 
> 3. Und zuletzt: Es ist doch mein Ding, was ich mit meinem Geld mache. Ob ich es spare oder sonstiges damit anstelle.



1) Serverhosting, Programmieren und Zocken -> wie bereits geschrieben reicht der 2600K völlig aus - die 10% Mehrleistung die du dir vom 990X erhoffst ist keinen ~230%igen Aufpreis wert. Da macht ein 980(x) noch am ehesten Sinn.

-> dennoch lässt sich aufgrund deiner getätigten Angaben nicht erschließen was du primär damit machst, ist es das Hosting macht ein Dual-Sockel vielleicht mehr Sinn, verwendest du zig VMs macht ein 1366er-System (auch aufgrund des "Mehrs" an Arbeitsspeicher) eher Sinn.
-> zum Programmieren allein brauchst du keinen 6-Core oder 2 Sockel-System, da da der 2600K total ausreicht
-> zum Spielen machen die angesprochenen 2 -maximal 3 GTX 580 Sinn (hier lohnt idR kein Aufpreis zum 990X)
-> usw.

2) Dazu zwingt dich auch keiner - mit entsprechend klar definierten Anforderungen, hätte man sich 3 Seiten Spam sparen können
3) Wer gleich in den Thread reinwirft, dass 7500€ hat a) entweder keine Ahnung von der Materie b) ein zu kleines Ego oder c) spielt bewusst mit dem Gedanken dieses Budget auszureizen, was aber impliziert, dass du dir im Vorfeld schon ganz genau Gedanken gemacht haben musst, für was du diese Maschine wirklich brauchst bzw. was du damit machen willst.

Zähle ich 1 + 2 + 3 zusammen, sind wir immer noch da, wo wir vor meiner Kritik angelangt waren => keiner weiß ganz genau, was du eigentlich willst (wahrscheinlich du auch selber nicht) was sich in einer gewissen Beratungsresistenz bemerkbar macht. Nicht mehr - nicht weniger.


----------



## Kev95 (18. Juli 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein vier Xeons (10 Kerner) mit ungefähr 1TB-RAM vorgeschlagen? 
Ich vermute den TE interessiert das!


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Hort nun endlich mit dem  auf. 

UnnerveD, wenn du nicht helfen kannst oder willst, musst du nicht gleich den Thread vollspamen mit Sachen, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Ich würde mal sagen: Alt+F4 ftw! 

Ich weiß was ich will. Nur brauch ich eure Hilfe, um mich gut zu beraten.


----------



## Kev95 (18. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein vier Xeons (10 Kerner) mit ungefähr 1TB-RAM vorgeschlagen?
> Ich vermute den TE interessiert das!


 
Das war (fast) ernstgemeint.
*Btw.:* Möglich ist das wirklich, leider kostet eine CPU 3700€


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

RAM könntest Du z.B. 2x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 12GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9T-12GBRL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen, obwohl einer mit 1333MHz Frequenz ausreicht.

Wegen einer Wasserkühlung würde ich hier mal anfragen: Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein vier Xeons (10 Kerner) mit ungefähr 1TB-RAM vorgeschlagen?
> Ich vermute den TE interessiert das!


 
Noch mehr zu übertreiben geht wohnt nicht oder?


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Hort nun endlich mit dem  auf.
> 
> UnnerveD, wenn du nicht helfen kannst oder willst, musst du nicht gleich den Thread vollspamen mit Sachen, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Ich würde mal sagen: Alt+F4 ftw!
> 
> Ich weiß was ich will. Nur brauch ich eure Hilfe, um mich gut zu beraten.


 
Schade, dass du nicht verstehst, was ich von dir erwarte (bzw. die Anderen, die dir helfen wollen, es aber nicht können, weil du a) am 990X festhälst, egal welche Argumente man anbringt und b) als Einziger genau weißt, was du willst, dieses Wissen aber nicht teilst)

Schneller Ram zum Spielen ist Humbug - die RAM-Geschwindigkeit bringt eher einen Vorteil wenn du wie bereits angesprochen viel mit temporären Daten arbeitest - Datenbanken / VM's etc.. nur zum Spielen reichen imho locker 6GB aus, wobei es keine Rolle spielt, ob 1333 / 1600 / 1866 ...


----------



## Colonia (18. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das zwar auch ein bisschen übertrieben, aber wenn er für 7500€  einen PC haben möchte, dann lasst ihn. Ihr fragt doch auch nicht nach,  warum sich jemand einen Ferrari kauft, obwohl es ein Golf auch tuen  würde.


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Colonia schrieb:


> Ich finde das zwar auch ein bisschen übertrieben, aber wenn er für 7500€  einen PC haben möchte, dann lasst ihn. Ihr fragt doch auch nicht nach,  warum sich jemand einen Ferrari kauft, obwohl es ein Golf auch tuen  würde.


 
Danke!

Was sagt ihr zu dem RAM: 2x OCZ Blade Low Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-16000U CL7-8-7-20 (DDR3-2000) (OCZ3B2000LV6GK) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

Colonia schrieb:


> Ich finde das zwar auch ein bisschen übertrieben, aber wenn er für 7500€  einen PC haben möchte, dann lasst ihn. Ihr fragt doch auch nicht nach,  warum sich jemand einen Ferrari kauft, obwohl es ein Golf auch tuen  würde.


 

Dagegen spricht ja nicht - aber wenn jemand über alle Grenzen hinweg ein sinnloses Unterfangen startet und dafür 7500€ ausgeben möchte, tut es mir in der Schrauberseele einfach weh.
Wenn der Titel nunmal "Extreme Gamer PC" heißt, dann muss es auch extrem sein und nicht ein "Mit-dem-Kopf-durch-die-Wand-PC".

Und wie bereits gesagt - 2000er RAM ist unsinnig - das Geld, was du da mehr investierst, kannst du in einen gute Wasserkühlung reinstecken... bei speziell diesem RAM, kannst du locker 2 Systeme mit einer WaKü ausstatten...

Bei Vollbestückung des Mainboards kommt es zuweilen auch zu Stabilitätsproblemen (gerade, wenn du den PC noch übertaktest)- aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## oGuzee (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich! Und das ist ganz ganz wichtig! Also kein Off-Topic..

Was möchtest du Hosten; Was möchtest du programmieren? 
Bei aller Ehre was du haben willst; Es geht uns ja nichts an wieviel du ausgeben möchtest. Und wenn du unbedinkt Sockel1366 haben möchtest: Auch gut!
Aber sag uns mal bitte was du programmieren/hosten möchtest! Das wäre wirklich von belangen! 

Ich meine wenn du 7.500€ locker machen kannst, dann kann es wirklich sein das du Xeons brauchst (Ich denke das zwar nicht, aber na ja man weiß ja nie)

Zum Abschluss nochmal: Ich will dich nicht dissen oder so, sag uns einfach nur was du explizit machst!


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2011)

Bei einem PC Projekt von diesem Ausmaß würde ich nicht zu einem HAF Gehäuse greifen. Das bietet ab Werk gar nicht genügend Platz um eine Wasserkühlung für einen High-End PC zu beherbergen. Da würde ich tatsächlich (was ich sonst nicht tue) ein Mountain Mods Ascension empfehlen. Da passt sogar ein Mo-Ra 3 rein

MountainMods.com-Computer Cases-Extended Ascension CYO-Extended Ascension CYO

Sehr teuer, aber auch sehr praktisch und sehr geräumig für Wasserkühlungen jeder Größe (siehe mein Tagebuch) .


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Was ich genau Hoste und programmiere geht hier keinen an.



Aber eins kann ich zu Serverhosting sagen. Werde 4 VM's haben! Eine, die 8GB Arbeitsspeicher braucht und die anderen 3 brauchen je 2GB. Sind ingesammt 14GB Arbeitsspeicher. Dazu kommt, dass jede VM's einen CPU Kern "zugewiesen" bekommt bzw. braucht. 4 VM's sind 4 Kerne. Und nebenbei, wo die VM's laufen, will ich zocken. Spiele wie z.b. Medal of Honor, Call of Duty BO, Assassin's Creed, Homefront, Crysis 2 und anderes oder programmieren/ Designen/ an 3D Modelen basteln.


----------



## oGuzee (18. Juli 2011)

Ok schön und gut, es geht niemanden was an..

Aber in welcher Größenordnung sind wir?


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Aber eins kann ich zu Serverhosting sagen. Werde 4 VM's haben! Eine, die 8GB Arbeitsspeicher braucht und die anderen 3 brauchen je 2GB. Sind ingesammt 14GB Arbeitsspeicher. Dazu kommt, dass jede VM's einen CPU Kern "zugewiesen" bekommt bzw. braucht. 4 VM's sind 4 Kerne. Und nebenbei, wo die VM's laufen, will ich zocken. Spiele wie z.b. Medal of Honor, Call of Duty BO, Assassin's Creed, Homefront, Crysis 2 und anderes oder programmieren/ Designen/ an 3D Modelen basteln.


 
Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, mit der man etwas anfangen kann!

Prinzipiell, wenn du keine Einbußen bei der Spieleperformance haben möchtest, während die VM's laufen, würde ich dir ganz klar die 2 Xeons empfehlen - wenn du keine 6Kerner möchtest, reichen auch 2 4 Kerner - unterm Strich hast du zum Spielen / Programmieren/ Modellierung / Transkodieren aber immer noch 4 Kerne + HT zur Verfügung.

Als Speicher dann entsprechend 6x4GB oder 12x2GB (Bei dem SR2 hast du ja Platz). Die Geschwindigkeit ist hier idR auch nicht entscheident - je nachdem, was du auf den VM's hostest / streamst oder sonst wie machst, dürfte eher die Leitung limitieren, als der RAM, daher ruhigen Gewissens auf 1333 / 1600er RAM zurückgreifen.

Zum Spielen - 2 GTX 580, mit den 2 6990 wirst du keine Fruede haben, da die AMD-Treiber nicht gerade für ihre Crossfireoptimierung bekannt sind und bei insgesamt 4 GPUs sieht es da schon sehr düster aus.

Ein RaiD aus 2 SSD macht auch keinen Sinn, da gerade bei den Modellen, die du dir ausgesucht hast, zuerst das Mainboard limitiert und ein Großteil der theoretisch machbaren Geschwindigkeit verpufft. Eine große 512GB /  520GB SSD ist da die sinnvollere Investition.

Beim Gehäuse und der Wakü musst du sehen, wie du damit am besten zurechtkommst. Das HAF bietet intern etliche Möglichkeiten Radiatoren zu verbauen - zur unterstützung würde ich dennoch einen Mora extern dazustellen -> aber die Konfiguration können wir dann machen, wenn der restliche Rechner steht.
Das restliche Geld in eine Wasserkühlung stecken


----------



## oGuzee (18. Juli 2011)

Genau das wollte ich auch sagen, 2 Xeons sind doch optimal!
Jetzt wissen wir mehr oder weniger was du machen willst, und jetzt kommt auch konstruktives!


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:
Wunschliste vom 18.07.2011, 14:36 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

1x EVGA SR-2 ~515€
2x Xeon DP E5620 4x 2,4GHz ~600€
2x EVGA GTX 580 3GB VRAM ~930€ (wegen Garantieerhalt bei Wechsel auf WaKü) -> zu prüfen ob es für das Modell einen Kühler gibt
2x Corsair Force 240GBB ~ 800€
1x Geil 24GB Kit ~155€
1x Enermax Revolution 1250  ~258€(da günstiger als das 1050W)

Insgesamt rund 3300€, aber genau das, was du suchst / brauchst...


Budget für die Wasserkühlung mit 2x GrakaKühler (~240)/ 2x CPU Kühler (~100) / Mora + 4x 180er Lüfter (~180€) / interner Triple-Radi + Lüfter (~ 120€) / Pumpe + Deckel [Laing]  bzw. Entkopplung (rund 90€) / AGB (rund35€) / Schlauch (~30€) / Anschlüsse (~50€)

Rund 850€ - nach oben hin offen


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, mit der man etwas anfangen kann!
> 
> Prinzipiell, wenn du keine Einbußen bei der Spieleperformance haben möchtest, während die VM's laufen, würde ich dir ganz klar die 2 Xeons empfehlen - wenn du keine 6Kerner möchtest, reichen auch 2 4 Kerner - unterm Strich hast du zum Spielen / Programmieren/ Modellierung / Transkodieren aber immer noch 4 Kerne + HT zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...


 
Du verwechselst grade RAID 1 mit RAID 0!


----------



## oGuzee (18. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:
> Wunschliste vom 18.07.2011, 14:36 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU
> 
> 1x EVGA SR-2 ~515€
> ...


 
/sign bis auf die Xeons, meinst du nicht das die zu wenig Takt haben?



SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Du verwechselst grade RAID 1 mit RAID 0!


 
Es geht auch höflicher, UnnerveD macht sich soviel Aufwand für dich!


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Du verwechselst grade RAID 1 mit RAID 0!


 
Ah ok - hab dir trotzdem 2 reingepackt - auch weil das preislich etwas attraktiver ist




> /sign bis auf die Xeons, meinst du nicht das die zu wenig Takt haben?



Die habe ich ganz zu Beginn reingepackt - kann man natürlich auch schnellere nehmen, allerdings sind diese mit 80W TDP extrem sparsamm und haben einen hohen QPI-Takt bzw. Datendurchsatz, weswegen ich denke, dass sie für das Anwendungsgebiet optimal geeignet sind -> gerade wenn der PC ständig läuft macht es hinsichtlich der Effizienz einen enormen Unterschied, wie ich finde.


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Was sagt ihr eig zur GTX 590. Sie ist ja auf GTX 580 Basis, oder?

Ich bleib bei der Vertex 3... die ist um einiges besser als die Force von Corsair.
Corsair Force F120 120GB 2,5 Zoll / 1.1a, OCZ Vertex 3 240GB 2,5 Zoll / 1.11 - SSD Vergleich - SSD Testberichte, Datenblätter und Vergleiche - ssd-test.de

Eigentlich wollte ich keine Xeons... Wenn dann nehm ich lieber 2x Xeon 6x 3,46Ghz.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Juli 2011)

Also Xeons solltest du auf jeden Fall nhemen, wieviel lLeistunng du willst ist dann dir überlassen, ob jetzt 4 oder 6 kerner.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eig zur GTX 590. Sie ist ja auf GTX 580 Basis, oder?
> 
> Ich bleib bei der Vertex 3... die ist um einiges besser als die Force von Corsair.
> Corsair Force F120 120GB 2,5 Zoll / 1.1a, OCZ Vertex 3 240GB 2,5 Zoll / 1.11 - SSD Vergleich - SSD Testberichte, Datenblätter und Vergleiche - ssd-test.de
> ...


 
Meinst du jetzt eine GTX 590 im Vergleich zu 2 GTX 580, oder meinst du 2 GTX 590 anstatt 2 GTX 580?
Zur Leistung - 2 GTX 580 sind schneller als eine GTX 590, da diese mit beschnittenen Taktraten antritt, um überhaupt gekühlt werden zu können. Bei 2 GTX 590 hast du wieder das Problem der 4 GPUs und massiver Mikroruckler -> nicht ganz so stark asugeprägt wie bei AMD, aber dennoch da. Die Skalierung nimmt zudem ab der 3ten Grafikkarte extrem ab - weswegen 2 -> maximal 3 GTX 580 das optimale Spielerlebnis bieten würden.

Mit der Vertex 3 machst du nichts verkehrt, das ist richtig.

Wenn du 2 6 Kerner nimmst - dann die hier -> die gesparten 600€ machen sich ganz gut in einer Wasserkühlung und leichter zu kühlen sind sie auch noch  -> alternativ könnte man auch zum [URL="http://gh.de/516172"]W3680[/URL] greifen -> das wäre der aus P/L-Sicht vernünftigste Griff.


----------



## habinho (18. Juli 2011)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst ^^



habinho schrieb:


> Wenn es Server-Hosting sein soll, dann würde ich eher zu einem Dual-Sockel Xeon-System greifen, da diese eher dafür ausgelegt sind.
> RAM wäre mit ECC vllt. nicht verkehrt?
> 
> Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2 mit ECP, i5520 (dual Sockel-1366, triple PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (270-WS-W555-ER) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> ...



@Vorposter: der http://gh.de/516172 ist aber nicht für ein Dual-Sockel-System geeignet oder?


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

habinho schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich mal selbst ^^
> 
> 
> 
> @Vorposter: der Intel Xeon UP W3680, 6x 3.33GHz, Sockel-1366, boxed (BX80613W3680) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ist aber nicht für ein Dual-Sockel-System geeignet oder?


 
korrekt - damit bleibt also nur der X5660/70, den ich als "vernünftig" einstufe.


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke für eure Hilfe. Habt mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen. Wenn der PC da bzw. zusammengebaut ist, melde ich mich wieder mit Bildern vom Zusammenbau und Benchmarks. 

Meine Entscheidung:
Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2
CPU: 2x Intel Xeon UP W3690, 6x 3.46GHz
RAM: 4x OCZ Blade, 24GB
GPU: 3x EVGA GTX 580 3GB
SSD: 2x OCZ Vertex 3 240GB in RAID 1
HDD: 2x Hitachi Ultrastar 7K3000 3TB in RAID 1
NT: Enermax MaxRevo 1500W
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS30.AUAU10B

Fehl nur noch ein guter RAID Controller.


----------



## Colonia (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Ok, danke für eure Hilfe. Habt mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen. Wenn der PC da bzw. zusammengebaut ist, melde ich mich wieder mit Bildern vom Zusammenbau und Benchmarks.
> 
> Meine Entscheidung:
> Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2
> ...



Ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder und die Benchmarks .


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Ok, danke für eure Hilfe. Habt mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen. Wenn der PC da bzw. zusammengebaut ist, melde ich mich wieder mit Bildern vom Zusammenbau und Benchmarks.
> 
> Meine Entscheidung:
> Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2
> ...


 
Die CPU's sind doch mit dem Board gar nicht kompatibel, oder? 
Wieviel kostet denn der RAM? Für den Preis gibt es wahrscheinlich 48 GB RAM mit 1333MHz und CL9?
Hitachi wäre jetzt nicht der Festplatten-Hersteller erster Wahl für mich


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

OCZ Blade Heatspreader DDR3 PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hust  Die mein ich. 1600Mhz und CL6


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

Nochmal, ich kenne mich in dem Preisbereich nicht so gut aus, aber die CPU's werden auf dem Board nicht unterstützt!

Den RAM halte ich für Geldverschwendung, da bekommst Du 2x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 24GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9T2-24GBRL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wie ist das mit ECC-RAM? Wäre der nicht besser?


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Welche CPU unterstützt das Board den überhaupt? 6 Kerne unbedingt und viel Ghz 

Und den RAM nehm ich, wegen dem niedrigen CL und weil er der beste derzeit ist. ( Arbeitsspeicher-Charts | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests )


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Und den RAM nehm ich, wegen dem niedrigen CL und weil er der beste derzeit ist. ( Arbeitsspeicher-Charts | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests )



Ganz ehrlich, du wirst in der Leistung keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Welche CPU unterstützt das Board den überhaupt? 6 Kerne unbedingt und viel Ghz



Laut der EVGA-Homepage: "Supports Dual QPI Socket 1366 Intel Xeon 5600 and 5500 Processors".


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Laut der EVGA-Homepage: "Supports Dual QPI Socket 1366 Intel Xeon 5600 and 5500 Processors".


 
Genau - den 5660/5670 nehmen, die laufen darauf.

Beim RAM würde ich wirklich etwas sparen und das Geld in die WaKü stecken


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Welchen CPU würdet ihr mir also empfehlen, der 6 Kerne hat und gut in der Leistung ist, sowie zum Board passt?


----------



## Alex0309 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich mein auf das Board , passen doch generell die 5600 / 5500 Serie oder ?
hier ein nicht ganz billiges Modell 

2. Ist ein bisschen langsamer aber auch günstiger 


Ok , wird bestimmt ein toller PC .
Aber ich finde auch wöfür brauchst du so ein Über PC ?  Zum Zocken ja nicht ,  programmieren muss auch nicht sein . Serverhosting vielleicht , kenn ich mich jetzt nicht mit aus. Aber das sei maldahin gestellt.
UNd so viel Geld wie du hast möchte ich auch mal haben


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Genau - den 5660/5670 nehmen, die laufen darauf.
> 
> Beim RAM würde ich wirklich etwas sparen und das Geld in die WaKü stecken





SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Welchen CPU würdet ihr mir also empfehlen, der 6  Kerne hat und gut in der Leistung ist, sowie zum Board passt?


 


Alex0309 schrieb:


> Ich mein auf das Board , passen doch generell die 5600 / 5500 Serie oder ?
> hier ein nicht ganz billiges Modell
> 
> 2. Ist ein bisschen langsamer aber auch günstiger
> ...




Der X5660 - in meiner Zusammenstellung auch schon drin - 6x2,8Ghz / 6,4GT QPI und lediglich 95W TDP - perfekt für dein System und wesentlich günstiger als der X5690, der nur unwesentlich mehr bringt (die Kerne bringen dir mehr, als der Takt -> gerade wenn du viele VM's laufen hast), ist insgesamt wirtschaftlicher -> und übertakten ist auch noch drin, falls es doch irgendwann mal eng werden sollte...


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

Wie ist das mit dem RAM? Dass strammere Latenzen und höhere Frequenz so gut wie nichts bringen, ist klar. Aber ECC oder Non-ECC:


----------



## oGuzee (18. Juli 2011)

Sieht brutal aus 

@TE
Ich sag doch du musst uns sagen was du machen willst und wir helfen dir gerne 

Mal ne dumme Frage von mir: Wie schaut es denn mit der Konfiguration aus? Einfach rauf die CPUs und es kann losgehen, oder aber muss man etwas konfigurieren?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Juli 2011)

und wie siehts mit Wakü aus?

Wenn die nämlich auch noch kommen soll, dann solltest du vielleicht auf 1.5er 580er umsteigen, da du für die 3er glaub ich keine Kühler kriegst.

Ansonsten sehr schönes sys.

Edit: Außerdem ist vermutlich auch so der Einbau von Customs nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, weil diese nicht auf SLI-Betrieb hinsichtlich der Luftkühlung ausgerichtet sind(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nur-bedingt-fuer-sli-crossfire-geeignet.html) defacto würde ich von den 3ern abraten.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Wenn die nämlich auch noch kommen soll, dann solltest du vielleicht auf 1.5er 580er umsteigen, da du für die 3er glaub ich keine Kühler kriegst.



Diese hier gäbe es: EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Hydro Copper 2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (03G-P3-1584-AR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, muss er halt entscheiden, ob es ihm diesen Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung:
> Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2 *( 550€ )*
> CPU: 2x Intel Xeon DP X5690; 6x 3.46GHz *( 2700€)*
> RAM: 4x OCZ Blade, 24GB  *( 1600€ )*
> ...


 
Ob ich ein Fehlerkorekturverfahren brauche oder nicht... gute Frage... lohnt sich es eigentlich?

Jetzt komm ich in den Roten Zahlen Bereich. Eigentlich ca* 2000€* zu viel. Aber ich werde a mal schaun müssn wie viel Geld ich dazu noch geben könnte. Aber wie er jetzt schon aussieht, ist er perfekt ( nur i-wie zu teuer ). Und ob die Wasserkühlung überhaupt die 1000€ kosten wird, steht auch noch nicht fest.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

Großes Einsparpotential liegt beim RAM (über 1000€) RAM mit 1333MHz oder 1600MHz und CL9 reicht aus, einen Unterschied wirst Du nicht merken!


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2011)

Der Unterschied ist jedenfalls sehr gering. Für 1000€ würde ich auf 1333er umstellen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Juli 2011)

Und bei den xeons kann man dir nur Ans Herz legen, auf die x5660er zu gehen, da sparst du sehr viel  mehr Geld als du Leistung verlierst.


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juli 2011)

Bei der Wakü wirst du schon auf den Preis kommen, wenn es reicht. Wird bestimmt teurer. Brauchst ja als Radifläche mind.2x Mora3


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

> Meine Entscheidung:
> Mainboard: EVGA Classified SR-2 *( 550€ )* -> ok (hier reicht die Version ohne ECP - spart 40€)
> CPU: 2x Intel Xeon DP X5690; 6x 3.46GHz *( 2700€)* -> ok
> RAM: 4x OCZ Blade, 24GB  *( 1600€ )* -> 1x G.Skill Sniper 6x4GB für ~450€ -> keine Vollbestückung, weniger große Gefahr von Instabilitäten bei Übertaktung -> massive Einsparung
> ...



1450€ Ersparnis bis hier -> wenn du noch einmal auf mich hörst und auf die X5660 Xeon setzt, sparst du dir noch einen 1000ender, den du für die Wasserkühlung aufwenden kannst und solltest.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch für die 5660er. Den Aufpreis sind die 90er nicht wert. Du kannst den höheren Takt ja durch oc erhalten.


----------



## SuNzZeR (18. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich werde mal schauen müssen wie viel Geld ich für den Rechner locker machen kann.

Und apropo Latenz. Habe von vielen gehört, dass um so niedriger die Latenz desto besser sowie um so höher der Takt um so besser. Und da es derzeit der schnellste Speicher ist, den es gibt, werde ich mich auch für ihn entscheiden. Und beim Xeon würde ich auch am liebsten so bleiben.

Neja wie gesagt, ich schau mal, wie viel Geld ich locker machen kann und dann sehen wir weiter. Ich werde mich mal die nächsten Tage wieder melden wie es aussieht.

Ein großes Dankeschön, an alle, die mir hier geholfen haben.

Bis die Tage.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2011)

Es ist deine Entscheidung. Bitte!


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, beim RAM kämpfen wir wohl auf verlorener Position, wie siehts mit den xeons aus?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2011)

Er schreibt ja, er will dabei bleiben.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (18. Juli 2011)

Oh mist, überlesen. Na dann ma gucken ob es finanziell hinkommt.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

SuNzZeR schrieb:


> Und apropo Latenz. Habe von vielen gehört, dass um so niedriger die Latenz desto besser sowie um so höher der Takt um so besser. Und da es derzeit der schnellste Speicher ist, den es gibt, werde ich mich auch für ihn entscheiden. Und beim Xeon würde ich auch am liebsten so bleiben.


 
Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, das es Anwendungen gibt, die eher von den Latenzen profitieren und jene, die vom hohen Takt Gebrauch machen - widerum gibt es Anwendungen und vor allem Spiele, da ist die Differenz +/- 0. Die Sandy Bridge skalieren zBsp am ehesten mit hohem RAM-Takt, während die C2Q noch von niedrigen Latenzen profitierten.

Wie auch immer dieser "Profit" aussieht - es ist nur theoretischer Natur -> im täglichen Einsatz wirst du keinen Unterschied spüren, egal ob der RAM 400€ kostet oder 4000€. Hinzu kommt, dass die 2GB Module zwar geringe Latenzen aufwarten (aber CL6 vs. CL7 ist da auch kein messbarer Unterschied mehr), allerdings kommt hinzu, dass der Speichercontroller durch 12 Module und den erhöhten Verwaltungsaufwand Leistung einbüßt (einbüßen kann) und damit der Vorteil niedriger Latenzen egalisiert wird.

Von daher geht meine Empfehlung ganz klar an 6x4GB Module und noch am ehesten mit hohen RAM-Takt, als mit niedriger Latenz, da dir bei der Übertaktung der Speicherteiler schon noch eine Hilfe sein wird -> die Latenzen hingegen sind eher ein Hindernis bei der Übertaktung.

Der Xeon X5660 hat ein besseres Performance/ Watt Verhältnis und lässt sich durch Overclocking auf das X5690-Niveau bringen - und das für insgesamt 600€ weniger Geld. Eine Entscheidung Pro X5660 hat zudem den Vorteil, dass die abgegebene Abwärme an die Wasserkühlung kleiner ausfällt, weswegen du die Wasserkühlung weniger üppig ausstatten brauchst und somit widerum (Anschaffungs-)Kosten sparst -> von den Betriebskosten mal ganz zu schweigen.


MfG


----------



## habinho (18. Juli 2011)

Du kannst bei RAM und CPU einiges an Geld einsparen.
Bei der CPU würde ich dir auch zu einem X5660 raten, statt zu einer X5690. Mit Turbo Boost erreicht der X5660 immerhin Taktraten von bis zu 3,2 GHz. (Beim X5690 sind es 3,7 GHz, ich weiß)
Du musst dich halt fragen, ob die 600€ Aufpreis es dir Wert sind.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Juli 2011)

habinho schrieb:


> Du kannst bei RAM und CPU einiges an Geld einsparen.
> Bei der CPU würde ich dir auch zu einem X5660 raten, statt zu einer X5690. Mit Turbo Boost erreicht der X5660 immerhin Taktraten von bis zu 3,2 GHz. (Beim X5690 sind es 3,7 GHz, ich weiß)
> Du musst dich halt fragen, ob die 600€ Aufpreis es dir Wert sind.


 
Das entscheidende ist doch nicht nur, dass er Geld sparen kann, sondern die Tatsache, dass er Geld sparen kann und der PC dennoch nicht langsamer sein wird, als wenn er 2000€ mehr dafür bezahlt -> 2000€ die in eine leise und leistungsstarke Wasserkühlung investiert werden können und auch sollten, um die ganze Hitze auch wirklich abzuführen. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich den TE noch von der Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Einsparung überzeugen kann...


----------



## habinho (18. Juli 2011)

Ja es ist tatsächlich schwer den TE zu überzeugen, aber es klappt ja 
Anfangs hat er ja noch ein Xeon-System abgelehnt, jetzt will er zu viel des guten ^^
Wir finden die Mitte schon.

Also nochmal @ TE:
Durch die 3(-4) GTX 580 allein entsteht eine teils gewaltige Abwärme, die irgendwie abgetragen werden muss. Da tut es eine einfache WaKü nicht, die muss schon richtig Kraft haben und das wiederum ist nicht gerade günstig. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass der X5660 mit seinen 6 x 2,8GHz völlig ausreichend ist und die teuren RAM halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll. Generell haben Intel CPUs eine sehr gute Pro-Takt-Leistung.

Wenn du mal hier schaust: http://hs1.abload.de/img/unbenanntvn6s.png
Mein i5-760 hat mit seinen 2,8GHz pro Kern mehr drauf als ein i7-960 mit seinen 3,2GHz pro Kern (bei allen Kernen siehts natürlich komplett anders aus)

und hier:
Maxon Cinebench 11.5 Score Results
im Referenztakt sind die Unterschiede zwischen den X56x0 nicht sehr groß


----------



## needit (19. Juli 2011)

Ob da wirklich Bilder kommen.....
mal abgesehen davon, dass er in seinem profil vista 32 bit angegeben hat.... komisch bei einem nagelneuen i7 2600k und 4 gb ram. da hat er wohl vergessen, es noch umzuschreiben^^


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

habinho schrieb:


> Also nochmal @ TE:
> Durch die 3(-4) GTX 580 allein entsteht eine teils gewaltige Abwärme, die irgendwie abgetragen werden muss. Da tut es eine einfache WaKü nicht, die muss schon richtig Kraft haben und das wiederum ist nicht gerade günstig.



Genau richtig. Und aus diesem Grund bleibe ich auch bei meiner Empfehlung ein Mountain Mods Case zu kaufen. Mehr Platz um Wasserkühlungen jeglicher Größe intern zu verbauen gibt es nicht!


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2011)

Die sind aber alles andere als ansehnlich. Da würde ich eher zu einem TJ11 greifen. Da hat er auch genug Kühlleistung und es sieht einfach klasse aus. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität ist das auch noch besser.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die sind aber alles andere als ansehnlich. Da würde ich eher zu einem TJ11 greifen. Da hat er auch genug Kühlleistung und es sieht einfach klasse aus. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität ist das auch noch besser.




Um die angedachten Komponenten zu kühlen reicht auch ein TJ11 bei weitem nicht aus. 3-4 GPus und 2 CPUs lassen sich mit Luft in einem Tower Case überhaupt nicht mehr vernünftig kühlen, das sollte klar sein.
Und für eine Wasserkühlung ist das TJ11 in diesem Fall sowieso viel zu klein. Ein 1080er Radi für die GPUs und jeweils ein 360er für die CPUs sollten es schon mindestens sein. Vielleicht sogar mit jeweils eigenen Kühl-Kreisläufen, also insgesamt noch drei Pumpen+3AGBs dazu. Da bräuchte man schon zwei TJ11. Eines für den PC und ein zweites für die Wakü.
Bei Mountain Mods gilt "Form follwos function" ohne unnötigen Designer Schnick Schnack und das ist bei diesem Projekt eine sinnvolle Wahl, wenn man den Platz der Cases bedenkt.
(Außerdem ist die Optik Geschmackssache)


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Juli 2011)

habinho schrieb:


> Wenn du mal hier schaust: http://hs1.abload.de/img/unbenanntvn6s.png
> Mein i5-760 hat mit seinen 2,8GHz pro Kern mehr drauf als ein i7-960 mit seinen 3,2GHz pro Kern (bei allen Kernen siehts natürlich komplett anders aus)


 
Man kann das sogar noch besser verdeutlichen -> mein i7 860@2,8GHz erreicht im SingleCore-Bench die dargestellten 1,13 Punkte. mit dezentem Overclocking auf 3,36GHz (das entspricht fast dem Unterschied zwischen X5660 und X5690) erreiche ich sagenhafte 1,14 Punkte... Also zumindest bei Single-threaded Anwendungen (Programmierung - ich weiß ja nicht, inwiefern du parallel programmierst) wirst du keinen Unterschied bemerken. Bei massiven Multithreading (Cinebench stellt da gewiss eine Ausnahme dar) erreiche ich mit der Übertaktung eine 11%ige Steigerung (5,41 zu 4,87), obwohl ich den Takt um 20% (3,36 zu 2,8) gesteigert habe -> das sind allerdings schon Idealwerte -> in der Praxis, in der kaum ein Programm jeden Kern gleichmäßig zu 100% auslastet, dürfte der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei rund 5% liegen.

Wen du das jetzt auf die ausgewählten Prozessoren überträgst, solltest du also im Hinterkopf behalten: 5% Mehrleistung bei 37% Aufpreis (und dass alleine beim Anschaffungspreis - die Betriebskosten sind, ausgehend von der TDP, beim X5660 37% geringer.)

Bei den Grafikkarten verhält es sich ähnlich - nur die wenigsten Spiele skalieren überhaupt mit der 3ten Karte - aktuell sind es BC2 und Metro, wo man die zusätzliche Power schon merkt -> allerdings auch erst so richtig bei 2560x1600 und 8xAA 16xAF. Alle anderen Spiele, wie Crysis (Warhead), Dirt 3, die COD-Reihe, Strategiespiele skalieren quasi "0" mit der 3ten Karte - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bei einer 2560x1600er Auflösung. -> GTX580 3-SLI



> Leistungsmäßig war von  unserem 3-Way SLI-Gespann natürlich einiges zu erwarten, wenn auch schon  vorab klar war, dass nicht alle Anwendungen bzw. 3D-Spiele gleich gut  skalieren werden. Besonders bei synthetischen Benchmarks, wie der  bekannten 3DMark-Reihe aus dem Hause Futuremark, konnte die  3-Way-Konfiguration ihres volles Potenzial ausspielen. Beispielsweise in  3DMark 11 war die Skalierbarkeit von SLI sehr gut zu erkennen, und  entsprechend konnten die SLI-Setups das Doppelte bzw. sogar das  Dreifache an 3DMark-Punkten während der Tests sammeln. In anderen  Anwendungen hingegen skalierte die Leistung durch den Einsatz einer  dritten baugleichen Grafikkarte nicht ansatzweise so stark. Teilweise  waren nur wenige Prozent Mehrleistung zu erreichen, in einigen Messungen  musste sich das 3-Way-System gar einem einfachen SLI-System geschlagen  geben. Wie das folgende Diagramm nochmals verdeutlicht, lohnt der  Einsatz einer dritten, baugleichen Grafikkarte bei herkömmlichen HD oder  Full-HD Auflösungen nur bedingt und in wenigen  Anwendungsfällen/Benchmarks. Bei höheren Auflösungen bzw.  Multi-Monitor-Systemen hingegen würde eine dritte Karte wiederum mehr  Sinn ergeben.
> GeForce GTX 570 SLI-Skalierung  ZOTAC GeForce GTX 570 *3-Way SLI** 100,0*
> Club 3D GeForce GTX 570 *SLI **90,4*
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 570, 1280 MB GDDR5_60,7_
> Angaben in Prozent (mehr ist besser)   Neben der reinen 3D-Leistung haben wir natürlich auch einen Blick auf  Leistungsaufnahme, Temperaturen und Geräuschentwicklung geworfen.  Gerade im Bereich Temperaturen hat ein Multi-GPU-System verschiedene  konstruktive Nachteile, da durch das enge Aufeinanderliegen der  Einzelkarten keine gute Luftzirkulation möglich ist. Unsere Ergebnisse  auf den zurückliegenden Seiten unterstreichen diesen Punkt. Jedoch  durchaus annehmbar waren die Geräuschpegel im lastfreien Betrieb und  unter Volllast des Systems – eine einzelne Radeon HD 6990 hat hier das  Nachsehen. Einen einsamen Rekord beansprucht das 3-Way-System in Sachen  Stromverbrauch für sich: Satte 762 Watt (!) Leistungsaufnahme bei  Belastung der Testplattform! Selbst eine einfache SLI-Konfiguration aus  zwei GeForce GTX 570


 GTX570 3-SLI

Die Skalierung der GTX 580 ist natürlich nahezu identisch. Festhalten kann man aber, dass man - solange man in einer 1900er Auflösung hängen bleibt oder bspw. größtenteils COD zockt, reichen 1 - maximal 2 GTX580 locker aus.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Um die angedachten Komponenten zu kühlen reicht auch ein TJ11 bei weitem nicht aus. 3-4 GPus und 2 CPUs lassen sich mit Luft in einem Tower Case überhaupt nicht mehr vernünftig kühlen, das sollte klar sein.
> Und für eine Wasserkühlung ist das TJ11 in diesem Fall sowieso viel zu klein. Ein 1080er Radi für die GPUs und jeweils ein 360er für die CPUs sollten es schon mindestens sein. Vielleicht sogar mit jeweils eigenen Kühl-Kreisläufen, also insgesamt noch drei Pumpen+3AGBs dazu. Da bräuchte man schon zwei TJ11. Eines für den PC und ein zweites für die Wakü.
> Bei Mountain Mods gilt "Form follwos function" ohne unnötigen Designer Schnick Schnack und das ist bei diesem Projekt eine sinnvolle Wahl, wenn man den Platz der Cases bedenkt.
> (Außerdem ist die Optik Geschmackssache)



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir läuft ein 1090T @4Ghz zusammen mit einer HD6970 über einen 360er radi (auch noch in slim) und die Werte der CPU bei Last: 46 Grad, GPU 60 Grad. Ich hab mal einen zweiten 360er dazu genommen und ganze 4-5 Grad weniger erzielt. Die zwei 560er die in das TJ11 gehen, sollten also reichen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir läuft ein 1090T @4Ghz zusammen mit einer HD6970 über einen 360er radi (auch noch in slim) und die Werte der CPU bei Last: 46 Grad, GPU 60 Grad. Ich hab mal einen zweiten 360er dazu genommen und ganze 4-5 Grad weniger erzielt. Die zwei 560er die in das TJ11 gehen, sollten also reichen.



Wir reden hier aber über Multi-GPU und Multi-CPU. Alleine nur 2 (!) GTX580 verbraten unter Volllast über 500W. Da braucht man eine enorme Kühlleistung um diese kühl zu halten, wie ich selber bestätigen kann. 

CPU Temp Messungen sind im mittleren und unteren Bereich sehr ungenau. Die realen Temps deiner CPU dürften höher liegen.
Eine halbwegs gut dimesionierte Wasserkühlung kühlt eine Grafikkarte auf 40 bis allerhöchstens 50°C bei sehr geringer Lautstärke.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Juli 2011)

@Cleriker

Wieviel Umdrehungen gibst du denn deinen Lüftern.

Mein 360iger Radi (Phobya G-Changer) reicht für nen C2Q9550@stock und einer HD6870 aus, um es leise zu kühlen. Die Lüfter laufen auf 5V. Wassertemperatur ist irgendwann bei 40°C, wenn es ausreichend warm ist, und das nur beim Spielen.
Und ne GTX580 braucht 50% mehr Saft. Von daher sind 2x 1080 schon ne gute Nummer, wenn es leise sein soll.


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Juli 2011)

Ich kühle einen i7 860@3,36GHz + HT und eine HD5850 mit einem 360er und einem 420er - die Pumpe läuft dabei auf ~4V, als Lüfter verwende ich Phobya G14@ ~4,8V und Noiseblocker PL2 @ ~4,2V lautlos - bei einer Wassertemp von ~25°C (wenn die GraKa übertaktet wird kommen am Ende 28°C Wassertemp bei raus) bei ca 23° Raumtemp.

Wenn er jetzt 2 Xeons (geringere TDP, geringere Abwärme -> die X5660) nimmt, lassen die sich bequem mit einem 360er/420er kühlen. 2 GTX bekommt man mit einem Mora ganz gut und leise gekühlt - bei einer 3ten würde ich schon noch einen Radiator dazunehmen.

Das TJ11 biete einfach nicht die Optionen, um die Hardware zuverlässig zu kühlen, da sich u.a. bei 2 560er Radiatoren die Frage nach der Netzteilpositionierung stellt - demgegenüber steht der exorbitante Preis, der sich einfach nicht mit dem Budget vereinbaren lässt. Ein MM-Gehäuse bietet zwar bessere Voraussetzungen, ich glaube aber, dass die vernünftigste Entscheidung ein rund 150-200€ Gehäuse sein wird und auf eine externe Wakü zurückgegriffen werden sollte. Idealerweise 2 Moras -> sind insgesamt günstiger, als wenn man einen Mora + einen kleineren Radi für die CPUs nimmt und dann feststellt, dass 3 GTX 580 noch etwas mehr Radifläche brauchen.

Empfehlung für - 2x Xeon 5660 + 2 GTX 580 -> 1x 420 Radiator für die Prozessoren; 1x Mora für die Grakas, 1 Kreislauf ~800W 
Empfehlung für - 2x Xeon 5660 + 3 GTX 580 -> 1x Mora für Xeon + 1 GTX 580; 1x Mora für 2 GTX 580, 2 Kreisläufe ~1100W
Empfehlung für - 2x Xeon 5690 + 2 GTX 580 -> 1x 560 Radiator für die Xeon; 1x Mora für die Grakas, 2 Kreisläufe ~900W
Empfehlung für - 2x Xeon 5690 + 3 GTX 580 -> 1x Mora für Xeon + 1 GTX 580; 1x Mora für 2 GTX 580, 2 Kreisläufe ~1200W

Korrigiert mich, falls ich bei der Abwärme falsch liege 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Das TJ11 biete einfach nicht die Optionen, um die Hardware zuverlässig zu kühlen, da sich u.a. bei 2 560er Radiatoren die Frage nach der Netzteilpositionierung stellt - demgegenüber steht der exorbitante Preis, der sich einfach nicht mit dem Budget vereinbaren lässt. Ein MM-Gehäuse bietet zwar bessere Voraussetzungen, ich glaube aber, dass die vernünftigste Entscheidung ein rund 150-200€ Gehäuse sein wird und auf eine externe Wakü zurückgegriffen werden sollte. Idealerweise 2 Moras -> sind insgesamt günstiger, als wenn man einen Mora + einen kleineren Radi für die CPUs nimmt und dann feststellt, dass 3 GTX 580 noch etwas mehr Radifläche brauchen.



Die Frage die sich hier dem TE stellt ist, ob er lieber eine interne oder eine externe Lösung hätte?
Ich persönlich würde beispielsweise immer interne Lösungen bevorzugen, weil ich keine Lust hätte irgendwo einen oder 2 Mo-Ras "rumstehen" zu haben


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Zahlen so ansehen, dann bin ich doch eher eurer Meinung. Ist schon irgendwo ne ganz andere Dimension. Ich würde dann aber trotzdem dad TJ11 nehmen und dazu dann den MoRa. Das wäre dann eher möglich. 2 MoRa für die Grakas @ stock... Das kommt mir doch etwas viel vor.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Zahlen so ansehen, dann bin ich doch eher eurer Meinung. Ist schon irgendwo ne ganz andere Dimension. Ich würde dann aber trotzdem dad TJ11 nehmen und dazu dann den MoRa. Das wäre dann eher möglich. 2 MoRa für die Grakas @ stock... Das kommt mir doch etwas viel vor.


 
Das stimmt schon, zwei Mo-Ras wären tatsächlich übertrieben.
Einen Mo-Ra für die Grafik und einen, maximal zwei 360er für die CPUs. Das sollte dann wirklich reichen.

EDIT:

Ein oder zwei 360er würden denke ich in ein TJ passen, und den Mo-Ra dann halt extern.


----------



## UnnerveD (19. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, zwei Mo-Ras wären tatsächlich übertrieben.
> Einen Mo-Ra für die Grafik und einen, maximal zwei 360er für die CPUs. Das sollte dann wirklich reichen.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 
Kommt halt darauf an, wie lautstärkeempfindlich man ist -> wobei ich stets bestrebt bin, nicht mehr als maximal 35°C Wassertemperatur zu erreichen, von daher erscheinen mir die 2 Mora nicht überdimensioniert - gerade wenn da 2 6 Kerner mit 130TDP zusätzlich aufheizen und diese dann noch übertaktet werden... 

Aber soweit sind wir ja noch nicht!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Aber soweit sind wir ja noch nicht!



Das stimmt allerdings

Ich glaube sogar noch lange nicht


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2011)

Bleibt also abzuwarten, was der Te am Ende wirklich will... und ob es überhaupt was wird.


----------



## UnnerveD (20. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bleibt also abzuwarten, was der Te am Ende wirklich will... und Obst überhaupt was wird.



Erwartest du darauf eine ehrliche Antwort? 

Ich glaube aber, dass wir beide (und eine Vielzahl anderer) die gleiche Antwort geben würden!


----------



## derBoo (20. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, ich bin auf das Tagebuch gespannt. Und auf das, was der Computer aus der Steckdose zieht. TE, hast Du n Energiemessgerät?

Ansonsten, warum nicht. Wer zuviel Geld hat, warum nicht mal übertreiben. Sinn hin oder her. Ich kenn nen 17jährigen, Abschluss 7. Klasse, keine Ausbildung
und verprasst jedes Wochenende ne gute Stange von Papas Geld. Ab und an schmeisst der auch Partys, da könnte man sich 2 von den hier vorgeschlagenen
PCs bauen. Von daher, jeder das, was ihm gefällt


----------



## oGuzee (20. Juli 2011)

Geld verprassen schön und gut, aber was hat das für einen Sinn?

Ich denke so: Boah geil das Maximus IV ist geil
Ich weiß aber: Das Extreme4 bietet mir genau das was ich brauche, das Maximus wäre überflüssig

Von daher ist das was er mit den Xeon 5690 will vollkommener Humbug, 5660 reichen dicke aus! Hochtakten kann man sie ja jederzeit!


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Juli 2011)

Und... wie läuft er denn, dein "Extreme Gamer PC"?


----------



## manizzle (29. Juli 2011)

RAM für 1600 flocken ... dafür gibts auch sauschnelle komplett pcs  ich fass es nicht .. ich fass es einfach nicht ...


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

manizzle schrieb:


> RAM für 1600 flocken ... dafür gibts auch sauschnelle komplett pcs  ich fass es nicht .. ich fass es einfach nicht ...


 Wo steht das denn?

Naja, das Ego kauft mit


----------



## manizzle (29. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn?
> 
> Naja, das Ego kauft mit


 
seite 11 2ter post, vom TE ... außer das isn tippfehler, hab jetzt nich nach gegoogelt wieviel die dinger kosten


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

Na wer sein Geld unbedingt so raushauen möchte


----------



## mf_Jade (30. Juli 2011)

Klar raus damit, der Händler freut sich über jeden Doofen der sowas macht


----------

